# IBM series 335



## dictator88 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, if any of you have gone through this nightmare I would love a little help here. Got a few IBM Xseries 335 (type 8676) MODEL-w16's and I am trying to load free bsd on them. (Any version would good at this point). This paticular monster has unique software needed before any install of an OS. (For raid control mostly). Anyway I have managed to get a windows OS to work with their IBM software but outside of that everything is (Other software). And I can't seem to find anything out there to let this thing load freebsd. If anyone has a suggestion here I would listen to just about anything at this point.


----------



## dave (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you referring to the server configuration cd that you put in before starting install, and then it asks you for the OS install cd?

What RAID are you using?

You should be able to configure your RAID and then just boot the FreeBSD disk normally and install from there?

More detail required.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 26, 2009)

Can you disbale the RAID?
If you have the chance to trade those monsters with HP DL360 machines don't hesitate. FreeBSD installs and works perfect on those servers.


----------



## tingo (Sep 27, 2009)

It seems (according to IBM docs)that the xSeries 335 have LSI Logic scsi / raid controllers on them. Are these not supported by mfi(4), mpt(4) or even sym(4) drivers?


----------

